# "Cherry-Zinfandel"



## codyfutures (Aug 23, 2009)

This is copied from my website......

Cherry Zin – No Zin Grapes but a GREAT Taste!



By Mike Carraway



When we bottled it, it didn't taste very good - I have to be honest. I thought it was just another failure.

WRONG! 7 months in the bottle makes a HUGE difference.

So, without further adeaux....

Here is my recipe for what I call "Cherry ZIN" (you WILL NOT find this anywhere else):

This recipe is for 5 Gallons



5 cans Blackberrys(from the store)
5 cans Cherrys(pitted - from store)
5 Cans Blueberrys (from the store)
13 cans Frozen Grape Concentrate
1 box Sunmaid Raisans
2 tablespoons black peppercorns
1 tablespoon pectin enzyme
6 ounces med. toast oak chips
1 teaspoon yeast nutrient



Process raisans, blackberries, cherries, blueberries in food processor.

Put in a large pot and add the peppercorns, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme, and wood chips.

Add 2 cups water. Bring to a low boil and then turn off stove. Let the mixture cool to 85 degrees.

Strain the mixture into your primary fermenter.

Add your 13 cans of grape juice concentrate. Add 1 gallon of warm water.

Check SG. Add Sugar water to bring SG to 1.1. Top off with water/sugar-water. Stir vigorously. Add 4 crushed/powdered Campden tablets and let sit overnight.

Pitch your yeast and continue from here as usual.

Once you bottle this stuff (in about a month and a half), leave it in the bottle for at least 7 or 8 months.

It tastes like crap until then - I KNOW.

This wine has a wonderful aroma. It has a multilayered flavor that you will absolutely love.

My wife said it was the best homemade stuff EVER. See what your spouse or significant other says.

Cheers!

Tim


----------



## St Allie (Aug 23, 2009)

Tim..

I was all good til you mentioned the frozen concentrate which I can't get here.. ( in New Zealand)

Is there a substitute?.. how much concentrate is in a can?..

Also what size are the cans of fruit?

Allie


----------



## codyfutures (Aug 23, 2009)

Allie,

sorry, I guess the post was sort of general...
here in the northeast, I opt for fresh blueberries and blackberries.

I think that most fruit cans are about 15oz. size.
as for a substitute for the frozen concentrate.....
I will try to contact Mike, as this was his recipe, however

I have found that one of the best things about home wine making is
that you have a good deal of flexibility as far as ingredients go.

I would think that a non frozen concentrate would suffice, but
don't be afraid to experiment a bit!
some of my best batches have been totally off the cuff!

Tim


----------



## St Allie (Aug 24, 2009)

Tim,

A lot of us really enjoy fruit wines in particular.. and we have a number of international members.

The reasoning for my questions were to be a bit specific with the recipe given, so those in areas without access to certain ingredients could convert it into something easily approximated for themselves... can volumes are very helpful measures and seem to vary from brand to brand and even from canadian cans to US cans..

The write up you have given this recipe, will, I'm sure.. tempt many to try it for themselves.

Allie


----------



## codyfutures (Aug 24, 2009)

Allie,

Sorry, I tend to forget the scope of forums as being international!

I have marketed online for many years, but mainly to a US based audience.

Even so, I of all people should realize the global reach of the internet.

I also love mostly fruit wines, I tend to be a bit of an experimenter at heart,
so I do not always know what direction I 'm going untill I get there

p.s. I have e-mailed Mike, and await his response.

Tim


----------



## codyfutures (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi
I have received a response back from Mike on the recipe.....

"Tim...the cans of fruit are 16 oz

as far as the concentrate - each can makes about 3 times as much as the can.

The cans are 12oz I believe
You can just substitute 3 times as much grape juice for each can so 36 oz per can...
let me know if there is anything
I can do for you.
Mike"

hope this helps!

Tim


----------



## St Allie (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers Tim .. Thankyou.. 

makes it easier to follow.

Allie


----------



## donnaclif (Sep 17, 2009)

When i think of Cherry-Zinfandel, the only thing that comes to my mind is wine with a lingering sweetness, but remains appealing for its berry pie aromas and supple, spicy cherry and blackberry flavors.
thanx for posting the recipes here, would love to try myself makingit


----------



## ben485 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow sounds like a great recipe! Thanks for sharing. I do have a question about the raisans though. How big is a "box"? Also, do you prepare them in anyway to get rid of the oil and sulfities? Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## deboard (Dec 25, 2010)

Sounds good! I guess the peppercorns are what brings the zinfandel to the table, gives it a slightly peppery finish like red zin?


----------



## ben485 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Anyone?*



ben485 said:


> wow sounds like a great recipe! Thanks for sharing. I do have a question about the raisans though. How big is a "box"? Also, do you prepare them in anyway to get rid of the oil and sulfities? Thanks again for sharing.



anyone know, or have any insight. Thanks


----------



## saramc (Feb 21, 2013)

ben485 said:


> anyone know, or have any insight. Thanks



ben...I would hazard this uses a regular grocery store box of raisins, 8-12oz container should suffice for a five gallon batch. Source raisins which are oil-free and simply steep them in three times the amount of boiling water, like making a cup of tea. You can decide to then transfer cooled contents (hot liquid plus blender can make a mess) to a blender with some of the liquid and make 'raisin soup' or leave them whole. If you try to chop the dry raisins you may start cursing or chop a finger off.
If you cannot find oil-free raisins: while the steeping liquid/raisins are hot and IF you see floating blebs of oil--- simply float a clean lettuce leaf across the top and the oil attaches to the leaf, repeat a few times if necessary using new lettuce leaf. You can then place container into refrig for a few hours and the residual oil should solidify and you can lift it away. It helps if you press a piece of plastic wrap onto the surface as it chills because the oil should adhere to the plastic. Then just process the raisins/liquid into soup. But the lettuce leaf thing really works and does not impart any flavor.
OMG...I just saw the date of ben's post..my bad. But anyone know what yeast was used?


----------



## bsassy2 (Apr 27, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I was going to try the cherry zin and I was wondering when you strain the fruit mixture into the primary did you also leave the solids in the bag also in the primary?


----------



## fivebk (Apr 27, 2015)

I have made this recipe several times. The only thing I did different was to only use 1 tablespoon of peppercorns lightly crushed.I also back- sweetened mine.........what can I say the wife likes sweet wines. It does make a very good wine but will take a year in a carboy to become good. Don't try to rush drinking it because it will TASTE BAD!!!!!

Bob


----------



## bsassy2 (Apr 28, 2015)

Did you leave the bag of fruit solids in the primary during fermentation?


----------



## fivebk (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes I did. When SG reaches 1.010 I squeezed the bag real good and tossed the remains.

Bob


----------



## bsassy2 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you, I thought so, but I just wondering since it is my first time I have used oak chips and peppercorns in a wine and I didn't want to over do it. Thank you


----------

